# Heat pressing on polyester



## joswenson

I'm new here, and have read so many posts and still don't see a total solution for my problem. I just ruined a 20 shirt order putting a goof proof transfer on 100% polyester Sport Tek shirt. The platen lines show big time and there is also a mark where the transfer went on. I've sinced practised using elasti print at 285 for 15 sec, I've also tried digiprint. I can't not get the lines from the platen using paper or teflon. I've also tried reducing the pressure. These people want me to redo the project and I'm sick to my stomach thinking about it. I don't know if there is a solution but surely all these sport jerseys are getting done somehow, so there has to be a way. I've only been doing this for a few months and my t shirts are turning out great. I also cost myself $200.00 by ordering the wrong size shirt for a big order this week. Really thinking about selling the heat press! If anyone has a solution, please let me know. I'm getting desparate. I have been able to pretty much iron out the platten line on the bottom of the shirts, but it also goes into the neckline and sleeves, and it's a mess. Also the seams are bad, but think I have the solution to that. Thanks again, I'm rambling cause I'm so stressed!!


----------



## mfatty500

Have you tried a Teflon sheet or Teflon pillow?


----------



## splathead

Besides Mike's suggestion, I would also try washing one to see if the lines go away. If not, your polyester material may be melting. In that case, try a lower temperature transfer that are made specifically for synthetics.


----------



## joswenson

Yes, I tried the teflon pillow and tried washing, four times. I do believe it is too hot, but even at 285 I am getting the line, not as bad, but still noticeable. The original shirts were navy with white transfers. They said they would take white shirts with navy transfers, but the line even shows on the white shirt.


----------



## frankdoyal05

Can you upload a picture to see what this thing looks like?


----------



## joswenson

Here's a picture, hope you can get a little bit of an idea.


----------



## larry

joswenson,

At Dowling Graphics I feel we have wrecked as many shirts as anyone doing this. We have not found a good way yet. We end up screen printing them.
The closest we got was laying t-shirt fabric over the entire shirt and then pressing. I feel there is no good answer out there. 
Good Printing,
Larry @ Dowlinggraphics . com


----------



## mfatty500

Have you tried cutting the transfers out of vinyl?


----------



## joswenson

I worked on them all day yesterday and found that the best answer is cutting around the transfer, but using an elasti print. It's low heat and while there was a faint line, it did iron out using the regular iron. Still not the perfect answer but wondering if there really is one. Course I ate a good sized order and hope when I get these new transfers to redo the order and put them on, they'll perform like the practise ones did! Lots of praying!


----------



## frankdoyal05

I was just wondering if you pre pressed the shirt to make sure for no moisture left in the shirt, also have a peace of cotton sheet and teflon sheet over it..


----------



## wormil

You will always get an impression from a heat press, there is the usual mark from pressing the moisture out that should disappear on it's own and on poly you can get a mark from too much heat and pressure. The latter is usually shiny and will only get worse if you iron it. Look for low heat/time transfers like F&M's athletic that go at 325/5 sec and use medium pressure. Also, for whatever reason some poly jerseys are more prone to scorching which is why I will no longer press on uniforms provided by the customer.


----------



## joswenson

I do feel the temp was too high using the goof proof and digiprint. The elasti print did a lot better, just hoping when I go to do the order again next week, they turn our as well as the practice ones did. It's a learning process, expensive at times when you have to make good the goofs. Several times this past week, I've considered selling the heat press!! I also inadvertently misread the timing for the elasti print and only did the half the time and hot peeled instead of cold. They look great, stretch great, they went on a Ladies Bella tank. Am I going to have problems? How about if I put a teflon over a reheat? Thanks everyone for your ears and input. I so appreciate it.


----------



## wormil

Yeah, you can cover with teflon and repress but don't peel hot.


----------

